# Recipe For Brick Cheese?



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Dose anyone have a recipe for Brick cheese?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Warm the brick in the oven, melt cheese an pour over. Let cool.

By warmin the brick first the cheese seems ta stick better!

Sorry, couldn't resist that en.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Not exactly what I had in mind lol


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I just looked in my book by Ricki Carroll about it and the Home Cheese Making book has the recipe but it is really long and You might be better off just borrowing the book from the library, if my scanner was working right I might scan and send it to ya. But with the copyright laws now days I'd hate to get busted!
But from what I remember it is a brick that smells like a mild Limburger cheese.. My step-dad loved that stinky stuff--especially with a cold beer and crackers and some pickled bologna.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've had a peckish for some fermented curd myself.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*brick cheese on French onion soup*

I think brick cheese is what I used on French onion soup, on top of a piece of French bread on the top of a bowl of the soup, broiled under the broiler.

In the last year or so, I tried to find brick cheese. It is no longer a common cheese at my stores, and is not necessarily cheap when you do find it.


----------

